# :: ECS Tuning :: C6 A6/S6 ECS Exact-Fit Brake Lines!!



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

If you spend time and money renewing your brake hardware and linings, you ought to consider upgrading to ECS Tuning Exact-Fit brake hoses, and do the job right. These premium brake hoses are stronger, more durable, and better protected than the originals.

They are shielded in stainless steel mesh reinforcement, and coated with bright red vinyl for added protection. Available by the axle for front or rear, or as a complete vehicle set, our DOT-approved, tailored hoses fit like OE for hassle-free installation.

Premium Grade: Audi-Worthy

Fits:
Audi C6 A6 (2005-2011)
Audi C6 S6 (2006-2011)

*Click HERE to order or for more information. *


Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

